# JBL Manado any good?



## Ben M

hi, today i bought some JBL Manado for my new shrimp nano. 

however, whilst reading peoples thoughts on it afterwards, i'm starting to think it was a mistake. 

is this a good nutritious substrate for plants?

and is it suitable for shrimp?

i'd really appreciate your help, as i'd hate to put it in the tank, only to find it's rubbish!

cheers


----------



## Anonymous

It's fired clay and might have some iron in it. In my humble opinion it's a good substrate with high CEC.
I don't know why people hate it ... It's easy to plant in it, has good support for bacteria due to its porous structure and it's light so the plants roots develop very good. The only issue due to its lightness is to plant let's say HC and have corydoras in your tank who tend to pull it over and over again when they dig but with shrimp I don't think you'll have any issues.

Don't forget to wash it 'cause it contains lots and lots of dust. The water can become a little bit cloudy the first day but after some hours will be crystal clear.

Any way in a shrimp tank you should treat it like an inert substrate so if you need extra mineralization for them don't forget to do it.


----------



## Ben M

thanks for the reply. is this substrate ok for shrimp though, as i've read it is not suitable for them? can it do them any harm?

cheers


----------



## Ben M

hi, i've just googled it, and it seems that it isn't shrimp safe.     i'll be taking it back on the weekend. that is of course assuming MA accept returns? Also, is Shirakura red bee soil a nutrient rich substrate, or is it just specifically for shrimp, with plants not in mind? 

and are colombo flora base and ADA aquasoil any good for breeding shrimp?

cheers


----------



## Anonymous

What shrimps are you going to keep?
In my Manado setup I have Amano and Cherries.
The GH boost with Manado is only temporary (no more than 1-2dGH) and it settles down after a few water changes.


----------



## viktorlantos

As i read that on some forums the manufacturer said that if you pre-wash the soil in warm water, the initial water hardening time could be reduced.

for sensitive species i would use something else, but for the rest could be ok.


----------



## Luketendo

pest control said:
			
		

> hi, i've just googled it, and it seems that it isn't shrimp safe.     i'll be taking it back on the weekend. that is of course assuming MA accept returns? Also, is Shirakura red bee soil a nutrient rich substrate, or is it just specifically for shrimp, with plants not in mind?
> 
> and are colombo flora base and ADA aquasoil any good for breeding shrimp?
> 
> cheers



Should except returns as long as it's unopened etc kinda thing, just take the receipt in case. Aquasoil is generally the recommended substrate that we can get over here for shrimp I think.


----------



## Ben M

thanks, i'm going to start with cherries, but then i intend to get some crystal reds. so would i have to use a different substrate for them? and where is the cheapest place for either ADA aquasoil or Colombo flora base?

cheers


----------



## Luketendo

pest control said:
			
		

> thanks, i'm going to start with cherries, but then i intend to get some crystal reds. so would i have to use a different substrate for them? and where is the cheapest place for either ADA aquasoil or Colombo flora base?
> 
> cheers



As far as I know the only two places you can actually get Aquasoil are TGM and Aquajardin, and they both have the same price structure. I do know though that if you phone up Aquajardin you can order ADA Aquasoil in amounts of 500ml and 1l, the price information is in their sub forum. 

As for Flora base, I'm not sure but I do know plantedbox do it, as do MA.


----------



## Alastair

plantedbox.com do the florabase at a good price, im due to get a good few bags from them shortly. Ive heard its safe for shrimp too


----------



## Ben M

hi, i've taken back the manado, and will probably be going for colombo flora base from plantedbox when they restock.

cheers


----------

